# TTS??



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

So I've had my 2.0 TFSi Sline DSG Quattro Black edition for about 21 months from brand new and done very few miles (16,000). Love the car (my 2nd Mk 3) though wish I'd gone for the Comfort and Sound upgrade and interior light pack.

Got an opportunity to upgrade to a used TTS Black edition (2,500 miles) that's 18 months newer than mine with the comfort & sound pack and obviously the better engine, mag ride, full leather, etc etc. It will cost around £50/month extra.

Haven't driven a TTS but I'm sure I won't be disappointed.

Head says it's stupid, lose too much money on the current car and I prefer the colour of my current car too and who knows when we'll be able to drive around in it anyway.

But....it's a TTS......any thoughts that might help me decide - need to make a decision by Monday??


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I changed fm a 2019 45 Quattro to a 2020 TTS, it drives so different, well worth a change


----------



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

minsTTerman said:


> Head says it's stupid, lose too much money on the current car and I prefer the colour of my current car too and who knows when we'll be able to drive around in it anyway.
> 
> But....it's a TTS......any thoughts that might help me decide - need to make a decision by Monday??


Just do what your heart feels more mate, value the positives and negatives. For me at the end of the day it's not how much money you lose but rather how happy it made you . But hey, that's just me.

If you want some TTS feedback, mine has the stuff you listed.. comf & sound pk, hidden lighting, mag ride.. etc everything. It is amazing, I drive it during the weekends on countryside roads and I really can't explain it. I even had it mapped at APR on a stage 1 and the car is ridiculously fast. Good luck on your choice!


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

TTS, yes, this particular one, probably not. There will be other examples and since hardly any of us are doing many miles at the moment, I'd be patient and put the feelers out for something similar in colours you are interested in. You may be waiting a while depending on how specific your preferred spec is, for example I knew I wanted the grey interior to lift a dark cabin which obviously is a lot more rare than black.

At the end of the day, how much are you willing to pay to get the thrills you are seeking, or would you prefer to spend that money on other things? If your budget doesn't stretch to the TTS, then maybe go for a stage 1 remap. I'm lusting after the TTRS, but that's a lot of money tied up in a driveway ornament right now. As nice an ornament as that would be, the TTS is pretty close with the engine off!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

DO! IT!

To me, TTS is almost a totally different car. It makes me laugh when people imply they've "tuned" their engine/transmission and it's now basically a TTS. The styling and especially transmission behaviors are the biggest differences. It feels and drives like a real track-able sports car vs a sports touring car, and has the extra cooling (at least in US) to back that up. I drove a coworker's base Mk3 TT and could barely believe it was a TT, drove exactly like roomie's new base A3, which isn't bad (it's exactly what he wants, quiet and comfortable), but not what I want in a sports coupe...


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

If you have the funds, go for a TT-RS.

Coming from someone who owned both a TT 230hp and a TTS 310hp; they're basically the same car even when you tune them/upgrade them. Sold my TTS cause it was boring and tuning made it depreciate quite a bit; got my self a standard TT swapped in the TTS engine+gearbox after my CHHC failed 2 months ago and did KW suspension and TT-RS bodykit but still the sound really sucks. After 3 years playing around with the weaker brothers; time for a TT-RS for me so i'm selling mine.

The 5 cyl is where its at, once you hear that engine you'll never want an EA888 ever again.

The TT-RS is a different animal, and a complete different car than the TTS and the TT (make sure to test drive all 3).

Edit: Seeing you have the 245hp edition it means you have the facelift gearbox (DQ381) which is the same gearbox the TTS has. (most likely same engine too) But since its 50 quid more a month i would go for it, the bigger brakes are certainly a plus (which is really the only difference on the TTS, other than the larger IS38 turbo which is a bit laggier than the IS20)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

TT 45 has now the same TTS brakes, but apart this, as discussed many times, TT 230 engine isn't the same engine of TTS, several parts other than the turbo differ (pistons, conrods, valves etc)
This said, TT-RS is obviously the best solution among all the version, assuming one can afford it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RS is best for what? Whats the metric?
its certainly not the best version of the car, you can certainly feel the extra weight at the front . TTS is the best all-rounder in the range. 
RS might be the fastest, but you be crazy to spend that on the TT, i would never do it again and would be looking for something much better for the same money..


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

best for engine performance and sound, undoubtedly


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just stop contemplating it and do it.

And now is probably the best time to be enjoying it :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> RS is best for what? Whats the metric?
> its certainly not the best version of the car, you can certainly feel the extra weight at the front . TTS is the best all-rounder in the range.
> RS might be the fastest, but you be crazy to spend that on the TT, i would never do it again and would be looking for something much better for the same money..


TTRS literally costs around 6k more than a TTS from where i come from. I would do it over and over, i got my self a deal for 39.5k euro with 32k miles on a full option 2018 nardo grey TT-RS, tell me which supercar eater (with just a stage 2 tune) i can get for that price.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

danielvolt said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > RS is best for what? Whats the metric?
> ...


39.5k euro? has it been totaled several times or what?
where i come from the 2016 ttrs costs as much as a nissan gtr, which is a supercar and is basically better all-rounder


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RS is not even close to a supercar, it's just a faster TT, let's just keep it real and not become deluded. I guess if your only metric is just 0-60. Have you driven any other or real RS cars from Audi? or an M car? you would know how far behind the TTRS is. GTR, i'm a fan of the engineering, but it's not a nice cabin, but again a great experience to drive.

RS is a faster TT, nice engine, but.. it's min 10k more, at 55-65k its significantly over priced.
if you're talking bottom of the used market, well there's still significantly better cars. I'd rather have my old R8 over any RSTT, it drove and handles x1000 better, it was a complete joy and it would lose the 0-60 race but i know which id get up and prefer to drive any day..


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Emanuel29 said:


> danielvolt said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Lolno. There are several TTRS's on mobile.de/autoscout even from Audi dealer ranging from 40k to 44k. I talked one down to 39.5k, full service history and some even have Audi Extended Warranty.

Note: they sell super quick.

Damage repaired ones are around 35k.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

j77drs said:


> I changed fm a 2019 45 Quattro to a 2020 TTS, it drives so different, well worth a change


Same position as you went from 45 Quattro to the TTS - both roadsters. Within a mile of driving the TTS I could notice the difference it just seemed to sit better on the road. I never said anything to my wife who is just not in to motors. Even she commented that the TTS felt different and nicer to drive.

I did consider the RS which was a really nice motor and sounded better, but felt it wasn't worth an extra £10k. So put the difference towards a Q5 Vorsprung. For me worked out to be the right choice. Love them both and obviously two very different motors.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> RS is not even close to a supercar, it's just a faster TT, let's just keep it real and not become deluded.


It's a lot closer than a lot of other cars haha. The Mk3 TTS is actually faster than the original V8 R8, just keep that in mind. But yes TTRS is still a Haldex quattro FWD car, so it's "super fast" but maybe not "super car".

I'm sure the TTRS is just the best and all, for me the TTS is already "too fast" in that I rarely need all the horses. For TTRS, if you're not tracking it, I definitely had to ask myself if the cost and decreased fuel economy really justified the 0.01% of the time I might actually want the power...


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

macaddict111 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > RS is not even close to a supercar, it's just a faster TT, let's just keep it real and not become deluded.
> ...


Slightly off-topic but a 2016 TTRS (7 gears DSG) gets WAY better mileage than my 2016 TTS (before and after stage, 6 gear DSG).

Fun fact: A Lamborghini Huracan LP610-4 gets better fuel mileage than the *manual* transmission TTS.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Emanuel29 said:


> Fun fact: A Lamborghini Huracan LP610-4 gets better fuel mileage than the *manual* transmission TTS.


What manual TTS?


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

macaddict111 said:


> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> > Fun fact: A Lamborghini Huracan LP610-4 gets better fuel mileage than the *manual* transmission TTS.
> ...


As standard the 2015 Audi TT and Audi TTS came with a six speed manual gearbox.
There are manual transmission 2016-2017 TTS too. Quite rare but I can show you.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Emanuel29 said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> > Emanuel29 said:
> ...


In the UK you could order a manual TTS up the end of 2018 at least.

Btw, your little 'fun fact' was a joke, right?
I have a manual TTS and my long-term average mpg is probably mid-thirties, not far behind the official 'combined' figure of 38 mpg. I had to look it up out of curiosity, but the corresponding figure for that Lamborghini is 22mpg.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

[/quote] Btw, your little 'fun fact' was a joke, right?
I have a manual TTS and my long-term average mpg is probably mid-thirties, not far behind the official 'combined' figure of 38 mpg. I had to look it up out of curiosity, but the corresponding figure for that Lamborghini is 22mpg.[/quote]

Fact my arse. I just asked my brother in-law what he gets from his Huracan... 18mpg average and about 15mpg on short trips apparently :roll:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not surprised by a 5.2 liter engine consuming more than a 2.0 :roll:


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

This is my friend. He owns a lot of supercars (actually owns them, not just reviews them) and he had an manual Audi TTS 2017 some months ago. His best consumption in the TTS was 11.0 liters / 100km on extraurban streets while the Huracan (LP610-4) can do 10.0 easily due to the cylinder deactivation feature. I am very curious what is your best consumption at 140 km/h with a 6 gear TTS, both DSG and Manual. Due to the lack of the 7th gear a lot of more powerful engines will get better mileage and that should be obvious. He didn't say he could get better mileage from the Huracan on WOT but on a normal drive, yes he did.
And by the way, I don't get any better than 10.0l/100km in my 6 Gear DSG either, and I don't drive on highways because I am suspecting I'd get even worse fuel mileage.

Fun fact again: He posted this video while trying to sell the TTS so definitely no lies inside.


----------



## red_TTS (Jun 27, 2020)

Well I have a 6 speed S-Tronic TTS too and I get around 8L/100km while doing 120km/h on the highway.

What I don't like is the 3000 rpm of the engine at that speed, it clearly needs a 7th gear.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't even drive in city.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I don't usually get involved in these sort of posts but felt it necessary to do so.

The TT in any form is a car that many aspire to whether they own them or not. Those owning a TT love them and often aspire to the TTS perhaps eventually owning one. There are others working and trading their way up the range over the years aspiring to the RS. I'm one of those. For the past 13 years, I've been driving a Mk1, a Mk2, a Mk2 TTS, a Mk3 TTS and three years ago way able and fortunate enough to buy an RS.

Suercar or not, it means a lot to those that own them. We can't all afford an R8 or be lucky enough to own two superb models. I've looked at R8s and would love one but I'd be afraid to park or leave it anywhere. Does anyone actaul use one as a daily? You can with any of the TT range.

I'm always a believer of each to their own but if you're fortunate to have a suoercar please don't rubbish or burst the bubble of those that aspire to different things or don't have that sort of purchasing power.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But reality has to play a part too I'm sure those in crappy golf GTis think it's the best ever, then the R crowd pipes up, but it's not 4WD and doesn't have 300bhp, then the club sport.. and on and on it goes. But the R model is not worth the extra over the GTi.... then you'll get the people saying that STs are the best thing until the RS people land and it repeats. So while I agree with you, the base point 
doesn't move, the TTRS is not worth the extra over the TTS, and that's nothing to do with buying power, that's a value statement 180 degs in the other direction.

But the great thing about free will is you get to make that choice yourself....


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I don't disagree nor was I debating whether the RS is worth the extra over the TTS, that's up to the buyer to decide. If people wish to buy a particular model it's because it means something to them and their hard earned and should be respected for it and not berated. It's their money, their choice and budget.

Out of interest, are supercars dailies as they rarely have any miles on them in comparison to a car of similar age? I'd imagine they're totally for pleasure when the mood and weather are agreeable. Must be nice to have the choice but whatever I've driven for the past 50 years I have respected and enjoyed and never been envious or disrespectful, just happy for that person.


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

moro anis said:


> I don't usually get involved in these sort of posts but felt it necessary to do so.
> 
> The TT in any form is a car that many aspire to whether they own them or not. Those owning a TT love them and often aspire to the TTS perhaps eventually owning one. There are others working and trading their way up the range over the years aspiring to the RS. I'm one of those. For the past 13 years, I've been driving a Mk1, a Mk2, a Mk2 TTS, a Mk3 TTS and three years ago way able and fortunate enough to buy an RS.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't want to have a V8 R8 over the TTRS.
Really disappointing cars to drive, look great though.
V10 R8 is a different beast entirely. Such a major improvement over the V8.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Had a v8 R8 and I'd take it everyday over the TTRS, R8 even with a V8 is in a different league altogether unless all you care about is 0-60 which only makes a car quick, not good. V8 also sounded better unless your at 6500+ rpm

You can make a golf, ricer or focus do 0-60 in under 4 secs if you wanted to..


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Had a v8 R8 and I'd take it everyday over the TTRS, R8 even with a V8 is in a different league altogether unless all you care about is 0-60 which only makes a car quick, not good. V8 also sounded better unless your at 6500+ rpm
> 
> You can make a golf, ricer or focus do 0-60 in under 4 secs if you wanted to..


I think every car you have or have had is going to be better than anyone else's.
I also expect your shit don't stink.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's the reality, you can join it or visit your alternate universe.

You'll find lots of "R8 owners", ie real people who have owned the cars who will support the V8 sounds better at lower revs, you'll also get pretty much ANY reviewer telling you how much the R8 is a "real drivers car" even with the V8 in it. I don't make their opinions. You are just unhappy because i don't support your view the TTRS is anything but a trim model, nor that it's worth the asking price - if that offends you, that's your problem rather than seeing it for what it is, "an opinion" of someone who's actually owned the TTRS and got a S instead this time around.. I'm not playing down the RS or bigging up the S, thats an just a point of view.

Block is in the profile section.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Some comments on here people are clearly getting carried away; RS is not a Supercar by a long way but it is the nearest some us will come to ever owning one. Like what has already been said a few posts back, we can all aspire to owning a Supercar; however very few of us ever will and whatever people aspire to should be respected.

From Personal experience having test driven and briefly owning a TTS (Mk 2) then later opting to purchase a TTRS (Mk2), and again repeating the exercise 9 years later with extensive Test driving a Mk 3 TTS before buying into the Mk 3 TTRS Variant i would disagree the "extra" comment, the difference in Engine alone justifies the decision, just my opinion and experience.

Back to the original purpose of the post, i'm sure you won't be disappointed with the upgrade to the S, it's a Great car, and the additional cost can be justified, be 100% confident in the decision by Test Driving where you can given the current climate; and if that means even taking into consideration and being content on the colour choice!


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> It's the reality, you can join it or visit your alternate universe.
> 
> You'll find lots of "R8 owners", ie real people who have owned the cars who will support the V8 sounds better at lower revs, you'll also get pretty much ANY reviewer telling you how much the R8 is a "real drivers car" even with the V8 in it. I don't make their opinions. You are just unhappy because i don't support your view the TTRS is anything but a trim model, nor that it's worth the asking price - if that offends you, that's your problem rather than seeing it for what it is, "an opinion" of someone who's actually owned the TTRS and got a S instead this time around.. I'm not playing down the RS or bigging up the S, thats an just a point of view.
> 
> Block is in the profile section.


Thanks. Blocked.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> But reality has to play a part too I'm sure those in crappy golf GTis think it's the best ever, then the R crowd pipes up, but it's not 4WD and doesn't have 300bhp, then the club sport.. and on and on it goes. But the R model is not worth the extra over the GTi.... then you'll get the people saying that STs are the best thing until the RS people land and it repeats. So while I agree with you, the base point
> doesn't move, the TTRS is not worth the extra over the TTS, and that's nothing to do with buying power, that's a value statement 180 degs in the other direction.
> 
> But the great thing about free will is you get to make that choice yourself....


You driven a golf gti lately? No, of course you haven't. You really do talk utter rubbish.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, we have a MK8 - opps, you do look like an idiot yet again. [smiley=bomb.gif]
But i guess justice was done with the cam, karma!!! 8)


----------



## CraigI (Dec 9, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > But reality has to play a part too I'm sure those in crappy golf GTis think it's the best ever, then the R crowd pipes up, but it's not 4WD and doesn't have 300bhp, then the club sport.. and on and on it goes. But the R model is not worth the extra over the GTi.... then you'll get the people saying that STs are the best thing until the RS people land and it repeats. So while I agree with you, the base point
> ...


Just block him / her / them.
This will be a much better forum without seeing the repetitive air of superiority that is churned out.
Just need more to block so less chance of having to see a quote.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

@minsTTerman

Erm, I don't know what to say! Sorry this thread has turned into something other than responding to your question directly. I hope some of the answers at least have helped.

Please let us know what you decided to do. That will be interesting...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another vote for the TTS, I've owned a mk2 TTS and a mk2 TTRS, a mk3 TTS before making the decision to get rid, that if I'm honest I always regretted, even if at the time it was the right thing to be doing for my circumstances! 
Anyway on my recent quest to get back into a mk3 from a 2018 mini JCW I test drove a 70 reg non Quattro which I thought was fine but sluggish compared to the JCW, then a 70 reg Quattro which I thought oh this is a step up and easily lets me forget the JCW and finally a 17 reg TTS which had me immediately recalling why I went mk3 TTS in the first place ! 
Any significant step up in model range will come with a step up in price tag, ultimately it's your decision that you need to be happy with, I don't do high miles but I love all the bells and whistles and TTS power on tap.

As said test already try to drive them all, weigh up the cost v's car and make the decision that's right for you.

Just to add, I did consider an older TTRS but for the money I just could not go there, I did not drive the mk3 TTRS as I'd have had another dilemma if I had :lol:


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

ChesterUK said:


> @minsTTerman
> 
> Erm, I don't know what to say! Sorry this thread has turned into something other than responding to your question directly. I hope some of the answers at least have helped.
> 
> Please let us know what you decided to do. That will be interesting...


Don't mind reading some of the opinions on models/colours etc - like arseholes, everyone has one

In the end the TTS I was looking at had sold  but now keeping on with my search. Had chance of a TTS Vorsprung at a brilliant price, was almost perfect...except the colour - Mythos Black. Going to offend all black owners now, but I'm not convinced it looked very special - not one that you'd do that "loving" glance back when you lock it and leave it. Though the car itself was a great deal - 160 miles on the clock and around £14k below list....so incredibly tempting!


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

minsTTerman said:


> Don't mind reading some of the opinions on models/colours etc - like arseholes, everyone has one
> 
> In the end the TTS I was looking at had sold  but now keeping on with my search. Had chance of a TTS Vorsprung at a brilliant price, was almost perfect...except the colour - Mythos Black. Going to offend all black owners now, but I'm not convinced it looked very special - not one that you'd do that "loving" glance back when you lock it and leave it. Though the car itself was a great deal - 160 miles on the clock and around £14k below list....so incredibly tempting!


And every arsehole has an opinion too!

My thoughts - if you get another one come up at the right price, go for it! If the £50pm extra is affordable why the hell not spend it on a newer and more desirable model. The man-maths can be done to tell you the extra warranty period is worth it, and inflation means it's the same price really as your current deal was a few years ago :wink:

My car is black, Panther so I do get that "special" look a few days a year when the sun shines on it at the right angle, but if you're not into black it's a bit high maintenance and probably worth having waited for something else anyway.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

danielvolt said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > RS is best for what? Whats the metric?
> ...


And a TTRS is 14k more than TTS where I come from...
Unless you're not taking age into account.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

AlrightSally said:


> danielvolt said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Don't get involved Sally, this thread is for the boys.


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

AlrightSally said:


> danielvolt said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I was comparing 2016/2018 TTRS and TTS. Germany they are utterly cheap, Holland? You'll start crying.


----------

